# smoked a beauty 10 point



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

great deer....congratz:thumbs_up


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

NICE! Whereabouts?
Congrats man. Good to see the kids in the pics too.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome awesome deer. And great to see you getting the little one pumped and ready for the future. I have personally witnessed the weighing of only one buck that tipped the scales at just over 200 lbs. And that buck was HUGE!!! Can't imagine actually standing next to a 300 lb. whitetail. They just don't grow them here in NY.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

very nice buck


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Awesome deer, and even better experience, I am sure!!!

Way to go,

Rob


----------



## missionmanX3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very very nice!:thumbs_up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

NIce Deer!


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Congrats very nice deer.


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Wo. Jimminy Christmas what a Whopper...


----------



## sudol2007 (May 14, 2009)

wow! congrats


----------



## henbrook (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful buck cressman,congrats!Gross 160+??

Not to take anything away from it...but I'm guessing the 300+ is the live weight and not the field dressed weight??Regardless,it's a beauty,congrats again:thumbs_up


----------



## cressman6 (Nov 15, 2008)

*10 ptr*

I weighed him at the local grain dealer. It was 301 or 302 lbs. I already shipped him to the taxidermist. It will definitely gross over 150", maybe more.
Quote of the day is my little guy saying "Wow daddy that is a big buck, and he is really furry". I will remember that forever I think.
Mark


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Boy that sure is a beauty Mark! Gotta be pushing 160 is he? Congratulations! Great buck!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

that is a great looking buck, cogradulations.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

awsome deer!


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

Thats absolutely a huge bodied ,heavy racked Canadian buck,congrates on the trophy of a lifetime.:thumbs_up


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

great looking buck, congrats to ya


----------

